
StrokeDB - embeddable distributed document database written in Ruby - nickb
http://strokedb.com/
======
Readmore
I like this, it's a lot like CouchDB but I think multiple entries in this
space are a good idea.

------
marc_fawzi
"StrokeDB"?

To me, the name sounds more suited to a database of people who died of a
stroke.

Not sure what others think.

